# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج مجموعة من برامج ايفون[Apps - Games - Cydia

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اقدم لكم مجموعة برمج للايفون  مع شرح لكل واحد منهم  منقول للامانة        البرامج العامة     اسم البرنامج: DropBox        البرنامج غني عن التعريف، موجود له نسخه عالماك  تقدر تسحب فايلز + صور + اي شي للبرنامج ويتحمل اون لاين  ( أنا شخصياً استخدم النسخة الموجودة ع الماك، ومفيد جدا )    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      اسم البرنامج: 1Password         انا عن نفسي استخدم هالبرنامج لكل الباسوردات في حياتي  برنامج خطير، تقدر تحط كل الباسوردات وعقب تسكر البرنامج بباسورد  موجود للماك + الايفون    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني – نسخة البرو 9.99$/14.99$      اسم البرنامج: Moment Diary         من اسمه يبين انه برنامج لكاتبة الديري، أو الاحداث اليومية  حبيت البرنامج انه فيه وايد مميزات ومع ذلك ف هو سمبل  من أفضل برامج الديري للايفون ( من وجهة نظري )    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      اسم البرنامج: Sleep cycle        هالبرنامج حلو، وفيه منها وايد مميزات  وفيه منبه ويحسب لك شكثر رقدت ووايد مميزات    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: 0.99$      اسم البرنامج: Google translate         بالنسبة لي، من أفضل برامج الترجمة   سهل الاستخدام وبسيط وحلو    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      اسم البرنامج: Videojug        حبيت هالبرنامج وايد، فكرته حلو  هو عباره عن برنامج كله فيديوز وفيه كاتجوري  تدخل مثلا قسم الاكل ويعلمك كيف تطبخ   أو تدخلين قسم الشعر والتسريحات ويعلمك بالفيديو كيف تسوين  ( ماعرفت اشرحه عدل، بس عجيب )    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      البرامج الاسلاميه      اسم البرنامج: iPray        برنامج لا غنى عنه، وأفضل شي إنه دقيق جدا  وصراحة أحبه ولا ماستغني عنه لو شنو  لمواعيد الصلاة ف البلاد اللي تحددها    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: 3.99$ - يستاهل      اسم البرنامج: زاد المسلم & Athkar            برنامجين موجود فيهم الكثير من الأذكار  ومفيدين جدا، جزا الله خير اللي مسويهم    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      اسم البرنامج: Fast Reminder         البرنامج للتذكير للصيام  الايام البيض، الخميس والاثنين، رمضان  واذا انتو ودكم تحطون يوم تصومونه    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني      اسم البرنامج: Islamic Cal        برنامج التاريخ الهجري  وتقدر تحول التاريخ الميلادي لين هجري    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   السعر: مجاني – نسخة البرو 1.99$

----------


## mohamed73

برامج الـ Photography & Design  
اسم البرنامج: Instagram   
أشوف آخر اسبوع قايم سوق هالبرنامج وايد
والكثير من الدعايات في أغلب المواقع العربية اللي تخص الايفون
هو عباره عن برنامج لتعديل الصور وتحميله للنت وشير مع المواقع
حبيت التأثيرات 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم البرنامج: Hipstamatic   
للتصوير ف الايفون، واضافة تأثيرات عليه
وايد يقارنونه بالبرنامج اللي فوقه بس انا احب اللي فوق  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 1.99$  
اسم البرنامج: Canon Lenses   
البرنامج بس لعشاق الكانون
هو برنامج فيه كل عدسات الكانون ونبذة عن كل عدسة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم البرنامج: Picturizr   
برنامج تحط صورتك ولا صورة اي شي
وتسو له تأثيرات تضحك، حلو البرنامج 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم البرنامج: Makeover   
حلو البرنامج لتغير الفيسات وإضافات تأثيرات عليها
ومشهور وكثير ناس يحبونه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم البرنامج: AgingBooth   
حبيت البرنامج من أول يوم نزلته
وقعدت أجرب على نفسي وعلى عيال اختي 
هو عبارة عن انك تحط صورة لوجه 
ويحوله لين بعد 70 سنة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$   برامج الـ Social Networks  
اسم البرنامج: Echofon    
برنامج التوتر للايفون
لاحظت كثير من مستخدمين التوتر يفضلون هالبرنامج 
على برنامج توتر فور ايفون، لانه يدعم الـ push notification
( ويبين من سوا للتويت فيف + ريتويت )
برنامج حلو وتصميمه رايق، وفيه منه نسخة للماك 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني – نسخة البرو 4.99$  
اسم البرنامج: IM+    
برنامج فنان وخطير، يدعم التوتر، فيس بوك جات، الآي جات
والمسنجر، وكثير من الشبكات الاجتماعية 
ومن فوائد البرو، إنه يتم شابك ومايسكر حتى لو سكرت البرنامج
( أكثر برنامج استخدمه ف الايفون ) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني – 9.99$  
اسم البرنامج: Tweetbot   
هالبرنامج سمعت عنه كثير آخر فترة لين نزلته
وللأمانة ما استخدمه كثير، هو برنامج للتوتر
واشتروه شركة التوتر رسمي
حلو وتصميمه مريح للعين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 1.99$

----------


## mohamed73

برامج الـ Productivity   
اسم البرنامج: iStudies pro   
هالبرنامج لطلبة الجامعة + المدارس 
برنامج فنان وعجيب، من استخدمته واحس اني مرتاحه
ينظم الكورسات ويعطي تنبيهات قبل موعد الاسايمنت والكلاسات
وتقدر تسوي له سنك مع الماك 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني – نسخة البرو 2.99$  
اسم البرنامج: To Do   
برنامج سهل استخدامه، لـ To do lists
تصميمه حلو وسمبل جدا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم البرنامج: 2Do   
نفس شغلة البرنامج اللي فوقه
بس الفرق: إن هاي فيه مميزات أكثر 
واللي فوق سمبل أكثر 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 6.99$  
اسم البرنامج: Four Point    
هالبرنامج نزلته من يومين، وخطير لطلاب الجامعة
اللي يحبون يكون عندهم علم عن معدلهم
( فيها وسواس البنت من الدرجات ) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني   برامج الـ Quotes  
اسم البرنامج: BrdCast   
أعتقد إنه من أشهر البرامج ف السعودية
أنا عن نفسي أحبه، وميزته إنه دوم متجدد
البرنامج اسمه برودكاست، وفيه أشعار ونكت
وأشيا كثيرة، وايد حلو  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم البرنامج: مقولات النجاح   
كثير قبلي تكلمو عنه، هالبرنامج طريقته 
إنك كل ماتفتحه يطلع لك مقوله جديده
وتقدر تظيفها للفيف أو تسويلها شير فالفيس بوك أو توتر
مقولاته رائعة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم البرنامج: Daily Quotes   
البرنامج نفس اللي فوقه بس الفرق أنه باللغة الانجليزيه
مقولاته حلوه، وبعد تقدر تسوي شير ف الفيس بوك وتوتر
أو اتطرشه بالايميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
السعر: مجاني   برامج الـ News  
اسم البرنامج: My Football   
هالبرنامج لعشاق الكورة، تختار أي نادي أو فريق تبيه
وتحطه ف الفيف، ويطلع لك notification يوم يدخلون قول
أو يفوزون أو اي شي، ويدعم كل الدوريات  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم البرنامج: أخبار التطبيقات   
برنامج لآخر تطبيقات الايفون، وعن الايفون وكل شي يخصه
والحلو انه يطلع لك notifications يوم ينزل خبر جديد 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني 
اسم البرنامج: AppShopper   
هالبرنامج نفس البرنامج اللي فوقه، عن التطبيقات
وآخر اخبارهم، واللي نزل سعره واللي صار مجاني 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني

----------


## mohamed73

يا كثرهم الألعاب في آيفوني 
بس اللي بحط اللي العبهم أكثر شي  
اسم اللعبة: Cut the rope   
غنيه عن التعريف، 
لعبتي المفضلة خصوصا ف محاظرات الجامعة
وخلصت كل الـ levels وانطر الـ updates عشان ينزل شي جديد
للي مايعرفونها، هي إنك لازم توصل الحلاوه للضفدع وفيها حركات 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم اللعبة: Slice it!   
هاللعبة خطيرة عجيبة، واللي يلعبها يدمنها
هي لازم تقص الشكل كلهم بنفس الحجم 
وفيه أدوار وخطيرة وايد  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم اللعبة: iKout   
هاللعبة تنفع للشباب اللي يحبون الورق والكوت
ماعرف اشرحها، بس من اسمها كوت – ورق – بلوت 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 2.99$  
اسم اللعبة: Block Breaker   
حلو البرنامج لازم اتطق المربعات اللي نفس الشي
للمتمللين وماعندهم شي يسوونه، أول للأطفال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 0.99$  
اسم اللعبة: Dots Free   
هاللعبة كنا نلعبها واحنا يهال، هو تقدر تلعبه ضد الكمبيوتر
أو ضد شخص ثاني .. وانك لازم تسوي مربعات
وجيه، ماعرف اشرحها عدل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: مجاني  
اسم اللعبة: CryTranslator   
هي مب لعبة، بس انا استخدمها كـ لعبة
البرنامج انك تحط الايفون قريب من أي طفل يبكي
وهو يحدد لك سبب البكاء 
والناس اللي يحبون النذالة مثلي بيصيحون عيالهم
عشان يجربون البرنامج هيهي 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
السعر: 4.99$

----------


## mohamed73

اسم الأداة: Notified Pro 
هالأداة تنزل على شكل برنامج من السيديا
ويوم تفتحها بتلاقي كل الـ notifications اللي وصلتك عالايفون
حلو ومرتب، ويرتب حسب التاريخ وكل برنامج بروحه 
السورس: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
اسم الأداة: Barrel 
هالأداة خطيرة، تقدر تتحكم ف كيفية التنقل 
بين صفحات الابليكشن، وتختار اللي يعجبك 
السورس: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
اسم الأداة: FolderEnhancer  
حق الناس اللي مهوسيين بتنزيل البرامج ومتوهقين
بكثرتهم، وبنفس الوقت يحبون الترتيب 
هالبرنامج يخليهم يحطون ف الملف أي عدد من البرامج
تقدر تسوي ملف داخل ملف 
السورس: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
اسم الأداة: LockInfo 
هالبرنامج ما استغني عنه، ومشروح 
طريقته إنه كل الـ notifications تنضاف فالـ lock screen
من اتصالات ومسجات وتوتر وايميلات وكل شي تبغيه 
السورس: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
اسم الأداة: FreeSync 
هالأداة تخليك تقدر تستخدم الايفون
وهو يصيرله سنك يوم تشبكه بالايتونز 
السورس: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *منقول للامانة*

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
على هذه الباقة من البرامج المميزة
  ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## azghar20

Yhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkss

----------


## inaas

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا

----------


## youssef223

Merci pour ces applications

----------


## artmen

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aanglee

Thankssss alot

----------

